
Bulk Emails, Like a Boss - jamesDGreg
http://sendy.co/?ref=sALmj?src=hnjdev
======
nikolay
@jamesDGreg: You should be ashamed of posting old links (in empty hopes) to
collect affiliate revenue! Also, it seems that you have another username
(@JamesGDev) and you can't even form a compliant URL!

